# enceinte ipod hifi



## marlhus (31 Juillet 2008)

:love:Bonjour aux ipodmaniaques, 
je voudrais acheter des enceintes hifi pour mon  ipod -je suis amateur de musique classique et d'opéras- A la Fnac j'ai vu (et essayé d'entendre, mais trop de boucan) le JBL Radial (environ 300 -à peu près mon budget- je peux mettre même un peu plus) et j'ai entendu parler de la gamme Bose. Que me conseillez-vous? Je ne suis pas fixé sur de ces deux marques. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

marlhus a dit:


> :love:Bonjour aux ipodmaniaques,
> je voudrais acheter des enceintes hifi pour mon  ipod -je suis amateur de musique classique et d'opéras- A la Fnac j'ai vu (et essayé d'entendre, mais trop de boucan) le JBL Radial (environ 300 -à peu près mon budget- je peux mettre même un peu plus) et j'ai entendu parler de la gamme Bose. Que me conseillez-vous? Je ne suis pas fixé sur de ces deux marques. Merci pour votre aide.


Bose est une marque très réputé offrant des produits de qualités. 
Ne connaissant pas le modèle dont tu parles, je ne peux te dire si elles sont bien. Toujours est-il que je te conseillerais de prendre des Bose, ne serais-ce que pour la garantie d'avoir des enceintes de bonne qualités.


----------



## fantaglub (31 Juillet 2008)

Salut,
sans vouloir faire la leçon, on ne peut pas dire que ces micro-systêmes soient "hifi". :rose:

J'ai longtemps fréquenté cete communauté www.homecinema-fr.com/forum et n'essaie pas d'y poser cette question dans les memes termes sinon tu vas te faire jetter des cailloux 

Par contre, si tu y poses ta question, on te conseillera autre chose c'est certain. Ces petits ensemble sont bien fabriqués mais n'ont pas le réalisme d'une vrai paire d'enceinte, avec des HP deja plus costauds. Le facteur limitant de ta question sera alors le budget, et l'encombrement d'un ampli séparé que tu ne souhaites sans doute pas.

Peut etre peux tu jetter un coup d'oeil à une paire d'enceintes monitor (deja amplifiées). Il y en a qui entrent largement dans ton budget et qui te satisfieront mieux si tu ne privilégies pas a tout prix le design. (vois un thread commencé plus bas: enceintes de compet')

A+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

fantaglub, pour toi, qu'est-ce que hifi ?, tu m'intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Personnellement j'étais dans le même cas que toi, avec un budget d'environ 300-400 euro.

À la place de me tourner vers les enceintes spécialement conçues pour ipod, j'ai préféré me tourner vers une autre config à savoir:

ampli + enceintes + univsersal Dock (avec bien sur le fil pour le relier à l'ampli )

Et je dois dire que j'en suis extrêmement content...

Après c'est sur c'est une question de goût!


----------



## marlhus (31 Juillet 2008)

merci pour vos réponses; Antoine, je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu me proposes; je ne cherche pas une chaîne, mais un bon -et pourquoi pas très bon- outil pour écouter mes enregistrements aussi bien à la maison que dans le jardin: écouter les Walkyries au bord de ma piscine -et même quand je suis dedans- qui est au fond du jardin ça doit être de la balle quand même!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

marlhus a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses; Antoine, je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu me proposes; je ne cherche pas une chaîne, mais un bon -et pourquoi pas très bon- outil pour écouter mes enregistrements aussi bien à la maison que dans le jardin: écouter les Walkyries au bord de ma piscine -et même quand je suis dedans- qui est au fond du jardin ça doit être de la balle quand même!



Ah oki, j'avais pas tout compris, désolé :rose:

Je pensais que tu cherchais une solution pour appart, comme machine principale...

Sinon pour la piscine, j'ai ce qu'il te faut Lien


----------



## marlhus (31 Juillet 2008)

meu non voyons! Les enceintes: pas dans la piscine: moi dans la piscine, les enceintes au bord -un peu loin pour pas les mouiller- et le son à pleins tuyaux et du son bon! même si je dois me faire lyncher par fantaglub!


----------



## marlhus (31 Juillet 2008)

Je reviens avec mon problème: j'ai entendu parler d'un appareil "enceinte pour ipod Harman Karman Go + Play". Certains ont-ils un avis? Merci de vos conseils; soyez indulgents: ma compétence technique est carrément nulle.


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'avis sur le matériel cité (je n'en utilise pas...), par contre, si tu cherches quelque chose que tu peux emporter au bord de ta piscine, alors il faut impérativement un système fonctionnant sur pile (ou batterie)!

SI c'est un système nécessitant une alimentation 220V, non seulement il te faudra tirer une rallonge électrique dans ton jardin, mais en plus gare à la chute du matériel dans la piscine! Tu risques d'entendre Wagner te chanter Alexandrie-Alexandra.....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

marlhus a dit:


> Je reviens avec mon problème: j'ai entendu parler d'un appareil "enceinte pour ipod Harman Karman Go + Play". Certains ont-ils un avis? Merci de vos conseils; soyez indulgents: ma compétence technique est carrément nulle.


C'est un modèle qui dispose d'une excellente réputation. Je l'ai entendu une fois: son remarquable.


----------



## fantaglub (31 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> fantaglub, pour toi, qu'est-ce que hifi ?, tu m'intéresse.


 
Je suis un peu rodé a ce genre de question pour avoir été idiophile lontemps 

Disons que haute fidélité signifie transcrire la musique, octave par octave, le plus précisement possible, ce qui est plus possible avec ce que de gros HP qu'avec un petit set de HP pour ipod. (En effet, pour des raisons physiques que j'ignore il est plus simple de produire les 1eres octaves d'une partition avec de gros HP qu'avec de petits, ce qui semble important pour écouter la Walkyrie)

Maintenant, il est peut etre hors de propos d'acquerir autre chose qu'un petit set design pour marlhus, et dans ce cas je passe mon tour car je ne m'y connais pas.

Ma soeur en a un ceci-dit. Pour moi il fait du bruit :love:

A+


----------



## colbosc (11 Août 2008)

Résultat des courses, quel achat as-tu fait finalement ?


----------

